# The rise of cheap goggles



## Edd (Feb 13, 2020)

Amazon has a tempting selection of ski goggles with decent features. I bought these. 

LEMEGO Ski Goggles - Frameless... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YBRGLZ1?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

For under $40, I got a pair with 2 lenses (sunny and cloudy) and they’re magnetic. There are arguments against magnetic goggles but on my second day using them, it seems fine. 

I’ve been using Oakley Flight Decks for several years. Love them but the lenses were for sun only and replacement lenses were expensive. 

I’m not afraid to spend $ on decent gear but goggle lenses are so easily damaged. Buying the cheaper ones seems a better way to go for now. 

Anyone else using these newer cheap goggles?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2020)

I've been tempted.  My hang-up is wanting to be sure they fit well with my helmet.  So, I always buy goggles in a store.  I suppose I could order and return, but.....lazy

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 13, 2020)

Edd said:


> Amazon has a tempting selection of ski goggles with decent features. I bought these.
> 
> LEMEGO Ski Goggles - Frameless... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YBRGLZ1?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> ...



Lately, I have noticed that a lot of Amazon items that are not namebrand have been cheap Chinese junk.  I would think that a lot of these items (LEMEGO?) may be the same.  

That said, I have had great luck getting basic outdoor gear items at Costco for a good price.  Long underwear?  $10-15 for a good polypro top and bottom set.  Goggles?  SPY brand with two lenses and a bag for $40.  SPY and Bolle helmets for $50-75.  Honestly, the helmets are pretty basic, but they are affordable.  Plus, as DHS said, I can physically look at them in the store and try on helmets/goggles right there.  My SPY goggles are solid.  Also have some STAGE Brand goggles that I got from a marketing event and love them.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Feb 14, 2020)

We bought Zionor googles about 4 years ago for our son and then a year later we bought them for ourselves.  For $49 they came with two lenses a dark and a yellow lens.  The lens are magnetic and stay on really well and are fairly easy to pop on and off - nothing to snap in or line up.  They fit well with our helmets.  The replacement lenses are fairly cheap and the worry of scratching them is not a huge concern. We do protect then anyways.  They do not fog up and the band has not gotten stretched out.  For the money they have been worth it.  We see them a lot in the lift lines.  We did buy them through amazon but buy extra lenses through their site.  Will do it again when the time comes.  We ski 50 days a season and has never been an issue.  For the white room days in open bowls while dumping and everything looks the same - well we still do not have an answer, the yellow lens do not help there.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 180 (Feb 14, 2020)

Thumbs up for the Zionor on Amazon


----------



## drjeff (Feb 20, 2020)

I've now bought 3 pairs for me, my wife and my son from the online retailer, Blenders, as well as multiple pairs of their sunglasses for my family as well.  Been quite happy with their quality and price and style


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 22, 2020)

Shady Rays. Awesome warranty and optics better than POC IMHO.


----------



## Edd (Sep 29, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> Shady Rays. Awesome warranty and optics better than POC IMHO.



Haven’t bought their goggles but I did buy a pair of shades from them early this summer and they became my goto sunglasses. 

$45 for shades with a comfortable fit and shockingly good optics. Definitely buying from them again.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 29, 2020)

Edd said:


> Haven’t bought their goggles but I did buy a pair of shades from them early this summer and they became my goto sunglasses.
> 
> $45 for shades with a comfortable fit and shockingly good optics. Definitely buying from them again.



Have used the Shady Ray goggles for 2 seasons. Simply awesome.


----------

